# Cameron Diaz zeigt muskulösen Körper im Bikini!



## Mandalorianer (3 Aug. 2011)

*Traumkörper oder Alptraum?
Cameron Diaz zeigt muskulösen Körper im Bikini!
​*

Wow! Die neuesten Bilder der Hollywood-Schönheit Cameron Diaz (38) legen die Vermutung nahe, dass die begeisterte Surferin in letzter Zeit ein knallhartes Trainingsprogramm an den Tag gelegt hat. Ihr klitzekleiner Triangel-Bikini, mit dem sie sich in Miami in die Fluten stürzte, lässt nämlich nicht nur Blicke auf ihre nackte, sonnengebräunte Haut zu, sondern ebenso auf ihren muskelbepackten Körper.



​


Die „Bad Teacher“-Darstellerin hat ein Six-Pack, von dem so manche Männer nur träumen können. Auch an Armen, Schultern und Oberschenkeln kann man kein Gramm Fett, dafür aber gut definierte Muskelstränge erkennen. Für manch einen sind solche Trainingserfolge schon zu viel des Guten, denn gerade ihre Schultermuskulatur ist sehr stark ausgeprägt und könnte sogar abfällig als 'Stiernacken' bezeichnet werden.

Was meint ihr dazu? Gefällt euch der muskulöse Körper der fast 
40-Jährigen oder findet ihr es völlig übertrieben?

*Umfrage Oben 
Gruss vom Gollum

Mehr Bilder gibts hier: KlickMich
*


----------



## beachkini (3 Aug. 2011)

mir gefällt es überhaupt nicht. weder an ihr noch bei anderen frauen. aber auch sonst nicht wirklich mein geschmack, wenn sie nicht gerade autos putzt  beine sind fürs alter auch noch recht lecker, aber sonst..


----------



## Q (4 Aug. 2011)

zu viel Bikini um das beurteilen zu können  Schön sportlich ist schon schön, hoffentlich übertreibt sie es nicht....


----------



## Chamser81 (4 Aug. 2011)

Cameron war schon zuvor nicht mein Fall und so durchtrainiert erst recht nicht!


----------



## Muli (4 Aug. 2011)

Cameron Diaz sah zierlich wirklich klasse aus ... das steht ihr irgendwie nicht so ...


----------



## Q (5 Aug. 2011)

für die, die sich noch nicht sicher sind  habe ich oben mal ein Link zu den Bildern ergänzt


----------



## spiffy05 (5 Aug. 2011)

NaJa- bisschen weniger wäe schöner..


----------



## Franky70 (5 Aug. 2011)

Sieht mir zu maskulin aus. 
Eigentlich eine Traumfrau, aber so gefällt mir das nicht.


----------



## Raeuber01 (7 Aug. 2011)

Cameron kann nichts entstellen !
Aber Du hast recht: fast schon zuviel des Guten....
Dennoch: Sie ist und bleibt eine "Hammer-Frau".


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2011)

ihr Körper ist geil


----------



## BlueLynne (10 Aug. 2011)

ich finde, es paßt nicht zu ihr, in Interviews ist sie sehr albern, kichert häufig und muß (aus meiner Sicht) über zu viel lachen... 
Oder ist es weil mit Timber... nicht geklappt hat, trotz zweitem Versuch, ...


----------

